# Hawaii Reviews for October 2007



## billhall (Oct 5, 2007)

Hawaii reviews for October 2007


----------



## billhall (Oct 5, 2007)

*Sands of Kahana, Maui,    8/08/2007*

*Reviews received and posted*


Sands of Kahana 
Reviewer:   Phin & Stephen Luk Lam​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Oct 8, 2007)

*Paniolo Greens, Big Island,  8/24/2007*

*Reviews received and posted*


Paniolo Greens 
Reviewer:   William S. Roberts​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*[/QUOTE]


----------



## billhall (Oct 8, 2007)

*Kona Reef, Big Island, 09/28/07*

*Reviews received and posted*


Kona Reef (Raintree) 
Reviewer:   Benjamin Hoyt​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*[/QUOTE]


----------



## billhall (Oct 8, 2007)

*Kona Hawaiian Resort, Big Island,   9/28/2007*

*Reviews received and posted*


Kona Hawaiian Village 
Reviewer:   [name withheld]​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*[/QUOTE]


----------



## billhall (Oct 8, 2007)

*Fairfield Hawaii at Waikiki Beach, Oahu,  8/31/2007*

*Reviews received and posted*


 Fairfield Hawaii at Waikiki Beach 
Reviewer:   [name withheld]​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*[/QUOTE]


----------



## billhall (Oct 9, 2007)

*Hanalei Bay Resort, Kauai, 9/29/2007*

*Reviews received and posted*


Hanalei Bay Resort 
Reviewer:   Kathleen Matthews​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Oct 11, 2007)

*Gardens at West Maui, Maui, 9/28/07*

*Reviews received and posted*


Gardens at West Maui 
Reviewer:   Joseph R. Marrari​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Oct 16, 2007)

*Bay Club, Big Island*

*Reviews received and posted*


Bay Club 
Reviewer:   Chris and Barbara Andersonn​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Oct 18, 2007)

*Pahio Bali Hai, Kauai, 8/10/07*

*Reviews received and posted*


Pahio Bali Hai 
Reviewer:   Daniel Blasiak​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Oct 22, 2007)

*Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Hilton Hawaiian Village,Oahu, 9/26/07*

*Reviews received and posted*


Hilton Hawaiian Village (HGVC) 
Reviewer:   Lin Johnson​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Oct 29, 2007)

*Celebrity Resorts Waikiki, Oahu*

*Reviews received and posted*


Celebrity Resorts Waikiki 
Reviewer:   [name withheld]​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Oct 29, 2007)

*Imperial Hawaii Vacation Club, Oahu,  7/24/2007*

*Reviews received and posted*


Imperial Hawaii Vacation Club 
Reviewer:   Joe Esch​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------

